# Royal jelly for your hair !



## magosienne (May 30, 2008)

maybe some of you have heard of royal jelly. it is another product from the beehive. usually it's ingested by humans to fight against tireness and boost your immune system (especially during autumn and winter).

well, surfing on the wave of "natural products" (i suppose) l'orÃ©al has created an entire new range of products towards dry hair (Elseve re-nutrition). the range contains a shampoo, a conditioner, a mask, day &amp;night "serums".










hmm, l'orÃ©al claims the properties of royal jelly are beneficial for your hair, especially its high quantity of vitamin B. hmm, i can't help but remain skeptic about that product. if we don't take into account the royal jelly is first of all a bee's food, l'oreal has disappointed me before. but i find it interesting.

i found the shampoo's ingredient list in case you're curious :

Water â€¢ Sodium Laureth sulfate â€¢ Dimethicone â€¢ Glycol Distearate â€¢ Disodium Cocoamphodiacetate â€¢ Sodium Chloride â€¢ CI 15985/Yellow 6 â€¢ CI 19140/Yellow 5 â€¢ Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride â€¢ Sodium Benzoate â€¢ Sodium Methylparaben â€¢ Sodium Hydroxide â€¢ Safflower Glucoside â€¢ PPG-5 Ceteth-20 â€¢ Arginine â€¢ Ethylparaben â€¢ Salicylic Acid â€¢ Benzyl Benzoate â€¢ Linalool â€¢ Carbomer â€¢ Butylphenyl Methylpropional â€¢ Citric Acid â€¢ Coumarin â€¢ Hexyl Cinnamal â€¢ Royal Jelly Extract â€¢ Fragrance


----------



## bulbul (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for prosting, it sounds intersting I will give it a try my hair is very dry.


----------

